# honey oil (ran out)



## clownman (May 27, 2007)

didnt use enough!   (retard)

can this be reused if only a wee bit came out? 
scrape off the top junk?
thanx

blaze it up :joint4:
& legalize it


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

clownman said:
			
		

> didnt use enough! can this be reused if only a wee bit came out? scrape off the top junk?


 
I'm really not sure what you're trying to say man. Please explain it more.


----------



## clownman (May 27, 2007)

had a 3 1/2 foot pvc filled and only had 2 cans of butane (15oz)
guess , didnt have enough butane because hardly any came out......
would it be safe to get 3  cans and try again?


----------



## naturalhi (May 29, 2007)

First pipe is too long, butane evaps fast we've 18" x 1.5" pvc but like 12" best:>)


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 29, 2007)

clownman said:
			
		

> had a 3 1/2 foot pvc filled and only had 2 cans of butane (15oz)
> guess , didnt have enough butane because hardly any came out......
> would it be safe to get 3 cans and try again?


 
Sorry man, I didn't understand what you meant. You're extracting the plant oils which are soluble in the butane. It'll still work if you use enough.

This is dangerous stuff man. Please, please, please be careful.


----------



## naturalhi (May 31, 2007)

One thing about BHO method is time, the longer BHO and plant material are together the more icky stuff is extracted, like Chlorophyll (tastes bad!)!

In my humble experience, if the BHO takes longer than 1 min. from top to bottom it starts picking up unnecessary oils thus the green to black color. 

Also, the colder the better! extracting at 40F is better than 80F, humidy @60% + , use a large glass plate like found in microwave ovens W/ a heating pad under them (Helps evap butane on plate quicker). 

 I'm not advocating making hash from males, just saying it works if there's nothin' else....................


----------

